# Race



## wheelszk

Up coming race at The Race Place in Quakertown, Pa




Raceplace Hobbies
201 Station Road
Quakertown, PA 18951
215-538-2394
E-mail: [email protected]
Just The Fax



Date: 5/28/12 

Subject: HO Racing

HO Racing returns Saturday June 2 at 6pm.

First class is trans am bodies on a T-jet chassis.

Red Neck truck set-up legal for this class.
Magnets must be in place for standard track direction
16 ohm arm or higher
slip on silicones
stock gears
dash or JL magnets


Second race will be Fairgrounds bodies on T-jet chassis
16 ohm arms (stock)
stock magnets
silicone rear tires such as RT-ho double flanged rims with slip on silicones


See ya for all the fun
Raceplace Hobbies


----------



## alpink

I expect to make an appearance and race the Formula.
get your tickets in advance folks, don't wait until show time as it will be Standing Room Only!


----------



## wheelszk

Can you make sure Hank sees this?


----------



## alpink

I'll talk to Hank. he doesn't do computers.


----------



## FastZ28

Wish you woulda posted this a week earlier. I might have been able to make it. Maybe next time:wave:


----------



## alpink

generally there is a race the first Saturday night every month. there may be others, but interest has fallen off a bit this year and they are working on building it back up. if I know any details I will post them here as will wheelszk when he / I can.


----------



## FastZ28

How did you do Al? Any results? Is there more info on the classes anywhere?


----------



## alpink

7 competitors in "formula" (not like F1):Bryan, Steven S, Robin S,Jay, Hank, Bill T, myself. I was near the last if not last.
same folks in "fairground" except I didn't have one, so I just marshalled.
I think Bryan won 'formula' and Robin S won 'fairground'.
rules, I am hazy on.
"formula"= t-jet with double flanged 'tuffy' size hubs and slip on silicone tires. weighted/independent fronts. balanced and trued 16 OHM armature, DASH magnets (Johnny L and AutoWorld allowed), any copper brushes and pickup shoes. and camaro, firebird, ....... resin bodies from a specific manufacturer (mine was provided by Hank). all parts might be brand/part number specific, I forget.
"fairgrounds"= stock t-jet with double flange front and back wheels and PVT "skinny" tires. again, I think the wheels are restricted to RTHO but I don't know part number. the resin bodies are brand specific, I think I heard 'thunderjet500' as manufacturer.

looks like July's Sat 7th race is gonna be fairgrounds and ECHORR Super Sport style.

hoping wheelszk posts better rules details and results of race.
someone is supposed to email me pix that were taken so I can post em up here.

that's all I know right now. 
thanx for your interest and participation in Hanks Drag Racing. news about Fall Brawl will be posted soon. I don't have date yet, but I do have classes and rules for those classes.

.


----------



## wheelszk

Next Race




Raceplace Hobbies
201 Station Road
Quakertown, PA 18951
215-538-2394
E-mail: [email protected]
Just The Fax



Date: 6/6/12 

Subject: HO Racing

HO Racing returns Saturday July 7 at 6pm.

First class is Fairgrounds style body on t-jet chassis

Any copper shoe.
Front/rear rims may be narrow double flanged. (RT-HO) 
Tires narrow to fit rims. (RT-HO)
Stock arm 16 ohm or higher.
Stock gears.


Second race will be Super Stock

ECHOOR rules.


See ya for all the fun
Raceplace Hobbies


----------



## alpink

see that, I didn't pay very good attention. it is going to be fairground cars and Super Sport.
thanx Bill!


----------



## wheelszk

alpink said:


> see that, I didn't pay very good attention. it is going to be fairground cars and Super Sport.
> thanx Bill!


SUPER STOCK :thumbsup:


----------



## wheelszk

TTT:wave:


----------



## alpink

bump up for a reminder July 7 2012 5:00 PM Eastern at RacePlace in the Quakertown Farmers Market, Quakertown PA USA


----------



## FastZ28

I'll be there. Looking forward to seeing you again Al and meeting wheelszk


----------



## wheelszk

I will be there. Just look for this guy. :freak:...........


----------



## wheelszk

Bump it up. Tonight I think 6PM


----------



## FastZ28

Results for Fairgrounds
1st Brian K. 109laps
2nd Robin S. 108laps
3rd Bill T. 103laps
4th Al Pink 103laps
5th Bob F. 89laps
6th David C. 86laps
7th Steven S. 81laps

Results for ECHORR SS class?
1st Brian K. 196laps
2nd Robin S. 174laps
3rd Steven S. 170laps
4th Bill T. 169laps
5th Hank 164laps
6th David C. 156laps
7th Bob F. 149laps
8th Al Pink 147laps

Had a great time, my cars had speed in them just didn't handle for crap lol
My first race on a routed track, I read all the time about how smooth they are, but I didn't realize how smooth it was going to be. It was awesome!
Bob


----------



## wheelszk

Hey Bob, thanks for posting the results, now I don't have to. It was nice to meet you, hope you had a good time.Like you stated your cars are fast,so a bit more tweaking and you should have it. Come back anytime you are always welcome. Sorry I didn't say goodbye I got on the phone and then you were gone. Make a 9 tooth the same way you did the 14 and you will be set.
Again, thanks for posting.
Bill


----------



## wheelszk

*Next race*

Next race at the Qmart will be AUG 4th, starting at 6PM. Come early for practice.

First race will be ECHORR SS 9tooth, you know the rules, cars will be teched.

2nd race will be the support race and that is TBA, still working on that one any suggestions are welcome. 
See you all then.
Bill


----------



## wheelszk

2nd race will be Red-Neck truck running the correct direction <------. If you need rules LMK.


----------



## wheelszk

.............ttt...........


----------



## FastZ28

Sadly I won't be able to make this one. Have fun guys!


----------



## wheelszk

Next time FastZ,
We had 12 racers out last night, good night of racing. The SS's were running fast, the truck race was ok also even thoe a couple body's wouldn't stay on and one DNF. I will post results later as I forgot my paper work at the track :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

Sept 1 is trucks and fairgrounds?


----------



## jemozkelon

We are backing you.


----------



## wheelszk

*Results*

Never mind....won't hold the formatting when I post....sorry!!


----------



## wheelszk

Just informed that Sat's race has been postponed to Sept 8th.


----------



## ubetrbqwik

Hey Bill I'd like to join in. Give me a call. Not sure I have anything ready but I'll show up...:thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

Race Place, Saturday November 3 2012, 5:00PM (17:00) .....
case race of Auto World Looney Tunes.
support race = fair grounds cars
sounds like a fun evening at the Race Place in the Quakertown Farmers market, Quakertown PA just off rt 309 near rt 663


----------



## wheelszk

This race has been put off until NOV 10, next week, Due to no power at Q-mart, per Jim Mcnabb.


----------



## alpink

does anyone know how much each case race car is going to cost?

got an email, $20.00 per car


is this race still a part of the agenda?


----------



## wheelszk

Y R U asking if you got an E-mail?


----------



## wheelszk

Yes, main race. ORG Aurora magnatraction only 2nd race.


----------



## alpink

wheelszk said:


> Y R U asking if you got an E-mail?


I guess I forgot to edit out the question about if it was still to be included.
burn me at the stake then!


----------



## alpink

wheelszk said:


> Yes, main race. ORG Aurora magnatraction only 2nd race.


changed from fairgrounds as I was originally told by Jim?


----------



## wheelszk

alpink said:


> I guess I forgot to edit out the question about if it was still to be included.
> burn me at the stake then!


As u wish.


----------



## wheelszk

You know what, bring them all. It's his race he can change all he wants to. I'm just saying.


----------



## ubetrbqwik

Okay I'm totally confused 

I thought it was going to be four gears and a case race?


----------



## alpink

toonite?


----------



## ubetrbqwik

I didn't go because I had 4 gear stuff ready. Sounded like a few other guys couldn't make it as well.


----------



## wheelszk

*RacePlace Race*

DEC's race will be on the 15th 6PM 1st race will be FAIR GROUNDS t-jet, 2nd race is Trans-AM t-jet. you know the rules, if you don't, I will post them to. Please no cheating this is all for fun.


----------



## ubetrbqwik

People cheat?? Figures I'll be away that weekend. I just can't seem to get there from here...


----------



## wheelszk

see u next time.


----------



## wheelszk

Sat the 15th


----------



## wheelszk

2.5 hrs away


----------



## wheelszk

9 racers showed up, we had a good time. Will post results later if anyone is interested. Missed you Hank.


----------



## bk1095

*qmart race*

nine racers show up for the races. and it was a fun time as well. first up was the t-jet fairground cars. running the skinny tires on this car is always a hand full. here is the finishing order.. 1st-bryan k. 2nd-jay f. (aka fuzzy) 3rd-bill t. 4th-robin s. 5th-zack k. 6th-bill h. 7th-steven s. after a short break, we ran the second race that was the t-jet trans am cars. there was alot of bumping and banging with these cars. here is the finishing order.. 1st-bryan k. 2nd-bill h. 3rd-jay f. 4th-bill t. 5th-robin s. 6th-zack k. 7th-david c. 8th-steven s. 9th mike s. after the race, ribbons were handed out to the top 3 finishers in both races. had a fun time guys.....till next month race. Merry Christmas to all....


----------



## wheelszk

Thany you B K :thumbsup:


----------



## bk1095

*qmart race*

sat jan5 race at the qmart.there will be 3 different races. 1st race will be trans am cars. 2nd race will be a iroc corvette race, all 6 cars will be the same. and will be supplied for this race. 3rd race will be all stock t-jet,no mods to the chassis,and this car will be checked in tect. only stock t-jet aurora body.ribbions will be awarded in all 3races. 1st-3th spots. practice starts at 5:30 and races start at 6pm..


----------



## bk1095

*qmart race.*

8 racers came to the qmart in quakertown pa, to do a door banging battle in the 3 races for the night. first up was the trans am cars. some very fast cars in this race,and again, alot of bumping and banging. here is the finish. 1st-bryan.k 2nd-bill.h 3rd-jay.f 4th-robin.s 5th-bill.t 6th-steven.s 7th-david.c 8th-mike.s. Moving into the second race of the night was the all corvette Iroc race. all six cars were the same.and were supplied for this race. And the king of Iroc race at the end was bill trotter. bill did good driving with all cars to take first place in this race with very little practice with the cars. everyone did a get job with driving the cars....and fun too. here is the finish. the king 1st-bill.t 2nd-bryan.k 3rd-bill.h 4th-robin.s 5th-jay.f 6th-david.c 7th-steven.s 8th-mike.c.. Going into overtime on the 3rd race of the night,was a all stock t-jet race. and aka(fuzzy)was the king in this race and had the car to beat. very good driving by jay and a good car got him the race win and a good 2nd place finish for david c. as well. here is the finish 1st-jay.f 2nd-david.c 3rd-bryan.k 4th-bill.h 5th-steven.s 6th-bill.t 7th-robin.s 8th-mike.s...at the end ribbons were awarded for the top 3 in each race..thanks bill.t for the ribbons for all the guys.it was a fun night of racing and alot of laughs...always looking for new racers to come join us....


----------



## bk1095

*qmart race pictures*

qmart race pics from saturday night


----------



## ubetrbqwik

What is the date and classes for February?


----------



## bk1095

*qmart race*

Willys t-jet with afx front and rear wheels. And either tyco or all stock t-jet. Will know shortly. And will pass the info on to you.


----------



## wheelszk

Where did the TYCO part come from?


----------



## wheelszk

Hey BK, you going to post the next race. :thumbsup:


----------



## bk1095

*qmart race*

Sat feb 2. race in quakertown qmart. 1st race will be a all stock t-jet car with a aurora body. No mods to this car,all stock... 2nd race of the night will be a t-jet whillys.with afx front and rear wheels,silicon tires. And stock shoes... Practice starts at 5:30 and racing at 6pm. Come down and race!!!


----------



## wheelszk

Ya, what he said.


----------



## bk1095

*qmart race*

eight racer came to the qmart in quakertown pa, for sat feb 2 race.even with a snow storm that had started earlier to keep a few guys from coming to the races.. there were 2 races that night and here are the results... up first was t-jet whillys race. 1st-jack.h 2nd-jay.f 3rd-bill.t 4th-david.c 5th-bill.h 6th-robin.s 7th-steven.s 8th-hank.g The second race of the night was a all stock t-jet car. body and chassis . i heard there was a little confusion on the body specs of the stock t- jet class. stock is stock..... here are the results for that race. 1st-jack.h 2nd-david.c 3rd-jay.f 4th-bill.h 5th-robin.s 6th-hank.g 7th-steven.s 8th-bill.t..... good racing too all in both races. sorry i could not make the race... next race will be in march. trans am t-jets, and t-jet whillys with afx front and rear wheels. (STOCK PICK UP SHOES ON BOTH CARS) stock motor with no mods to either car.... cars will be checked before races start....


----------



## wheelszk

The race in March is rescheduled for March 9TH. :thumbsup:


----------



## wheelszk

Willys & Trans/Am


----------



## 65 COMET

I will be there tonight! Willnot be last tonight even if I have to wreck em all!!!hahahahahaaaaaaa!!!!!!!


----------



## wheelszk

So HANK, how did that turn out?:jest:


----------



## wheelszk

Good night of racing tonight. Results will be posted.


----------

